# r9 290x mit Arctic accelero xtreme III



## H1ghfly3r (6. November 2013)

Hi leut bin grade dabei den accelero auf mein R9 290x zu bauen. Frage: die kühlköper für die spannungswandler, werden die mit thermalpads festgemacht oder mit dem kleber, mit welchen ich die vram kühlkörper festgeklebt hab?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. November 2013)

Eigentlich kleber


----------



## H1ghfly3r (6. November 2013)

Was heisst "eigentlich" kleber? Keine gefahr des kurzschluss?


----------



## Ryle (6. November 2013)

Iwo das Zeug ist nicht leitend. Wäre ansonsten auch äußerst unpraktisch 

Aber lass den Kleber wirklich mindestens einen Tag aushärten, oder backe sie zumindest ne Stunde bei  60-70°C  im Backofen.
Ansonsten löst sich das Zeug recht fix wieder. Ich hole mir meistens direkt ein RAM/VRM Set mit vernünftigen Klebepads.


----------



## v3nom (6. November 2013)

Hier gibts nen super Artikel:
Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet - Kühler geht immer, leiser auch


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. November 2013)

Aktuelle Packungen des AC Xtreme III haben glaub ich wieder Einkomponentenkleber (edit: ja, ist bei tomshardware auf nem Bild zu sehen). Und der wird bombenfest - würde ich jederzeit mehr drauf vertrauen als auf irgendwelche Klebepads.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (6. November 2013)

Ja es liegt Kleber mit bei.


----------



## H1ghfly3r (6. November 2013)

Ok habs hinbekommen. Kühlleistung gesteigert und leise isser auch. Danke für die antworten


----------



## Westcoast (9. November 2013)

wie sind denn die temperaturen mit dem Arctic accelero xtreme III?


----------



## H1ghfly3r (17. November 2013)

Ich komme im uber modus auf maximal 64℃. Gehäuse is luftgekühlt

Werte mit furmark erreicht


----------



## etar (24. November 2013)

Wie viele Slots verbraucht den der Arctic accelero xtreme III ?


----------



## MaxRink (24. November 2013)

3 Slots


----------



## Axonia (24. November 2013)

64°C mit Furmark sind wirklich super 
Wie siehts denn dann mit den Spawas aus ? 
Kann man doch sicherlich ebenfalls auslesen, wa ? 
Lief der AC III dann aber auch @100% oder ? 
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Quentinxd (25. November 2013)

Wie schauts mit OC aus?


----------



## Sonny330i (25. November 2013)

Hab den Umbau auch vor, jedoch traue ich mich da nicht so recht drann, wegen dem Garantieverlust.
Was macht ihr im Garantiefall ?


----------



## -Shorty- (25. November 2013)

Zurückbauen????

Wegen des Garantieverlustes solltest du dich vor Kauf mit den Garantiebestimmungen der Hersteller auseinander setzen. Einige Hersteller tolerieren den Kühlertausch andere nicht.


----------



## H1ghfly3r (25. November 2013)

Also wie ich die spawa auslesen kann hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung und ja der AC III läuft bei mir immer auf 100% weil er immer noch leiser ist als der referenzkühler bei 30%.

Zurückbauen is nicht so leicht da beim ACIII ein temp kleber für die passiven kühlkörper dabei ist. Einmal eingebrannt kriegt man die kaum noch ab. Einziges manko am AC III sind zu wenige beigelegte Kühlkörper.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. November 2013)

Muss man sich halt belesen wie man sowas (den Kleber) wieder löst?! 

Geht wohl am besten mit Kälte, den Kleber mürbe zu machen...


Hier ein User mit exakt dem selben Umbau:  LINK


----------



## sinchilla (26. November 2013)

zum "auslesen" der spannungswandlertemps empfehle ich ein infrarotthermometer oder die fingermethode


----------



## MaxRink (26. November 2013)

Fingermethode? Wie geht die? Anschließend die Brandblasen zählen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. November 2013)

wenn du den finger nicht sofort wegziehen musst, sind die temperaturen ok


----------



## Mad1984 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine GTX 570, die von einem Accelero Xtreme Plus gekühlt wird. Gibt es denn Erfahrungswerte ob der auch noch auf die 290x verbaut werden kann? Ggf. natürlich mit einem Montagekit... Glaube am grundsätzlichen Layout hat sich ja nicht so viel getan.


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Dezember 2013)

naja das layout einer gtx wird definitix anders sein als bei einer radeon


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> naja das layout einer gtx wird definitix anders sein als bei einer radeon


 
Das sind aber universal Kühler :p

da der ACX III auf die 570 und auf die 290 Passt sollte es beim AC III plus nicht anders sein (ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich)


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Dezember 2013)

Mad1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch eine GTX 570, die von einem Accelero Xtreme Plus gekühlt wird. Gibt es denn Erfahrungswerte ob der auch noch auf die 290x verbaut werden kann? Ggf. natürlich mit einem Montagekit... Glaube am grundsätzlichen Layout hat sich ja nicht so viel getan.


 
Ja gibt es, hab ich 1 Seite weiter vorn verlinkt.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Dezember 2013)

Werden die VRM-Temperaturen der R290 nicht, wie bei den vorherigen Modellen auch, in GPU-Z angegeben? Das wäre dann wohl die praktikabelste Lösung.

Edit: Ups, irgendwie seltsam OT geworden. Habe ich gerade den falschen Thread erwischt oder tatsächlich eine ganze Seite überlesen?


----------



## M4j0r_BofH (4. Dezember 2013)

Ryle schrieb:


> Iwo das Zeug ist nicht leitend. Wäre ansonsten auch äußerst unpraktisch
> 
> Aber lass den Kleber wirklich mindestens einen Tag aushärten, oder backe sie zumindest ne Stunde bei  60-70°C  im Backofen.
> Ansonsten löst sich das Zeug recht fix wieder. Ich hole mir meistens direkt ein RAM/VRM Set mit vernünftigen Klebepads.


 
Welches Set kannst du empfehlen? Habe auf die schnelle keins gefunden, welches ohne den eigentlichen Grakakühler verkauft wird.


----------



## Schmenki (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

steht in dem folgenden Post:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html

Die hier:
EKL Alpenföhn Simm Zub passive DRAM/VRAM-Chip Kühler (84000000063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## M4j0r_BofH (4. Dezember 2013)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> steht in dem folgenden Post:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html
> ...



Muchas, gracias! Man muss natürlich auch in der richtigen Rubrik suchen.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

moinsens, die spawas die beklebt werden sollen mit der folie sind die kleineren auf dem bild?
http://media.bestofmicro.com/O/V/407839/original/AXIII-04.jpg
bin grad am umbauen bin mir grad unsicher ob ich die richtig verklebt habe

und welche kühlkörper kommen worauf, also bei dem einen einzenen baustein da kommt nen falcher drauf. aber welche kommen auf die spawas.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist richtig so , die kleineren Teile rechts müssen isoliert werden, damit die Kühlkörper auf den VRMs daneben nicht mit diesen kollidieren und einen Kurzschluss verursachen können.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

ok, weisst du welche vramkühler wohin gehören? da sind einige unterschiedliche bau und bin mir unsicher. sehr.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich sind die Schmalen dafür gedacht, aber ich würde aufgrund der größeren Kühlfläche die nehmen, die etwas breiter sind. Weißt du welche ich meine oder soll ich ein Bild mit Markierung der Kühlerchen beifügen?

Edit: Ach, ich war gerade noch bei VRM, du meinst die Speicherkühler? Die relativ quadratischen musst du nehmen; für den unteren, der sonst mit der Montageplatte kollidiert, einen der o.g. "breiteren", die man auch für die VRMs nutzen kann. 
Hast du überhaupt genug Kühler für die Speicherbausteine?

Edit2: Hier sieht man die Kühlerchen für den Speicher. Wenn du auf dieser Abbildung schaust, dann sind die Speicherkühler diejenigen in der dritten und vierten Reihe von oben (bei den Kühlerchen der linken Seite). Die auch für die VRMs nutzbaren breiteren Kühlerchen sind in der zweiten Reihe von oben.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

habs, hab mal das bild vergrößert von tomshardware.
die habe ich alle verbaut und 4 stück vom alten mk13 benutzt (der is auch zu verkaufen, aber dauert noch bis ich zugriff zum martkplatz habe) ist es schlimm wenn man bissel wärmeleitkleber übrig hat? so die halbe tube?

edit sagt
musste nur die klebepads von den prolimatech kühlern abfummel mit einer schere, hab die danach mit spiritus nochmal saubergemacht. so am trocknen ist das nun. bild kommt gleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


frage am rande, mir is aufgefallen das bei den kondensatoren jmd mit nem edding draufgemalt hat. war das die endkontrolle? 

edit 4 
achja. hab als wlp die mx 4 oder eine von prolimatech da. habe den fertigen vom kühler entfernt.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Auf dem Kühler war bereits MX4 aufgetragen, das hätte vollkommen gereicht. 
Soweit ich das auf dem Bild sehe, passt alles. Das mit den Elkos ist vollkommen normal und wird afaik im Laufe der Überprüfung gemacht.

Edit: Halt, einer fehlt noch. Siehst du den Chip rechts von den VRMs? Der braucht auch noch einen Deckel drauf.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

welcher? ich find kein :o
vrm? der videoram?


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Muss auch nicht sein, ist eher optional. Schadet aber nicht, wenn man noch einen übrig hat. Ist der hier, ein Kontrollchip.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

aso der, hm bei tomshardware warw auch keiner drauf. muss dann nochmal in keller laufen und son teil finden, hab da garantiert noch eins. produziert der viel wärme? würd dann nen dicken von prolimatech draufmachen, muss nur den päd runterkratzen.


----------



## Axonia (7. Dezember 2013)

Naja er sagte ja auch, dass er optional ist. 
Ich habe allerdings bei meiner 7950 auch alles voll geklebt. Lieber ein Kühlerchen zu viel, als zu wenig.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Vollkommen richtig. Notwendig ist es eigtl. nicht, aber es schadet eben auch nicht. Wenn man noch einen Kühlkörper übrig hat, kann man gerne einen draufpappen, auch wenn der normale Luftstrom eigtl. vollkommen ausreichen würde.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

ok, frage die davon kommt wenn ich noch ein rangeklebt habe, ist es bei dem chip egal wie lange der kleber trocknet, ich könnt in dann in 40 mins das teil endlich einbauen. und meine zweite ssd. :3

edit
fällt mir grad ein, mit dem neuen kühler kann ich den switch umschalten? hab gehört das sie dann mehr boosted.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja beim ACX III auch der Kleber aus der Tube, richtig? Der ist bereits nach ca. einer Stunde ausgehärtet, nach ~40 Minuten sollte sich da eigtl. auch nichts mehr regen.


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

ok. hab noch die halbe tube übrig, wenn mir mal langweilig ist klebt ich irgendwen damit mal fest, am besten nen beamten, die bewegen sich kaum :>.

so daten sichern und ab geht die lutzi. nichts steht mehr im weg außer die eigentliche kühlermontage gleich.

vielen danke für die schnelle hilfe!


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2013)

Bitte sehr, bin schon sehr auf die Werte gespannt. 
Mit dem Afterburner kann man ein gutes Lüfterprofil erstellen, denn mit dem für den Referenzkühler überhitzen die VRMs, weil er nicht rechtzeitig hochdreht (die GPU bleibt einfach viel zu kalt ).


----------



## h1ght (7. Dezember 2013)

aso ok. 
hab nun folgendes problem
habe drei diese adhesive tapes. in der anleitung steht aber auch nur zweimal. irgendwie is die anleitung auch nicht verständlich welche teile man benutzt. diesehen alle gleich aus. könntest du nochmal "helfen"? 

edit sagt
die schwarzen+schwarzen tapes sind für die rückseite.

so die weißen für die vorderseite, die 2,5mm teile sind es. nun hab ich aber 4 mal nochmal den kram übrig :o also die tapes oO


----------



## h1ght (8. Dezember 2013)

bei 12volt und 25°c gehäusetemperatur (zimmertemperatur etwa 20°c). im Idle liegt die GPU bei 35°c. mehr als doppelt so kalt *gg*

bin noch am skyrim runterladen und den hd sachen. wenn schon denn schon. (bf3) kommt morgen. 

btw. der burn-in ist nur zocken oder furmark ne std laufen lassen?

so bissel pelz gerendert und siehe da, bleibt kühl und taktet nicht wirklich runder (sporadisch manchmal um 8 mhz)

Nach 10 min last
GPU 57°C
SpaWa 1 77°c
SpaWa 2 51°c
Gehäuse 28°c
zu bemerken im idle is spawa 2 umgefähr 10°c wärmer als spawa 1, aber nach 10 min last war es umgekehrt.

edit sagt
gibts irgendwie nen adapter für die lüfter? sodass ich das am mb anschließen kann? im moment liegt es am netzteil bei 12v. wäre schön wenn ich was zum regeln finde. im idle soll es ruhig noch leiser sein.


----------



## drebbin (8. Dezember 2013)

Die lüfter vom ac III?
steck einfach an die graka und dann über msi afterburner steuern, wäre für mich das bequemste und du kannst schnell reagieren

Schöne Werte btw


----------



## Rizoma (8. Dezember 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Die lüfter vom ac III?
> steck einfach an die graka und dann über msi afterburner steuern, wäre für mich das bequemste und du kannst schnell reagieren
> 
> Schöne Werte btw



Dann hat man schönes PWM-Fiepen


----------



## etar (8. Dezember 2013)

woher kommt den das mit dem PWM-Fiepen? hat man doch bei normalen 4pin Gehäuse- und Cpu-Lüfter auch nicht.


----------



## h1ght (8. Dezember 2013)

etar schrieb:


> woher kommt den das mit dem PWM-Fiepen? hat man doch bei normalen 4pin Gehäuse- und Cpu-Lüfter auch nicht.


"dann wird der lüfter nicht mehr ständig (ganz oft pro sekunde) an- und ausgeschaltet sondern nur noch ein bisschen hoch- und runtergeregelt, bzw. der lüfter wird die ganze zeit konstant mit einer spannung laufen."
quelle
Suche 120er Lüfter für PWM-Reglung ohne "Fiepen"

also kurzrum gesagt es wird eher durch impusilve gesteuert so wie ich das verstehe

edit sagt

achja zurück zum eigentlichen thema.
hab aufn zweiten bildschirm gpu laufen lassen bei bf3. max 42°c gpu und 40°c spawas. bei 12volt. 

mir ist aufgefallen das die taktrate sich ständig ändert die größte differenz zum eigentlich takt lag beim zocken bei knapp 400mhz. das ist doch nicht normal oder? der is der jetzt kühl genug oder muss ich da was im treiber umstellen?


----------



## Herzgold (11. Dezember 2013)

Tagchen,

ich baue gerade meine R9 290 um (will auf den Arctic Cooling Accelero 3 Extreme umsteigen) und habe folgendes Problem: Habe die Schrauben auf der Rückseite und an der Slotblende (außer bei den HDMI-Slots) abgemacht, aber der Referenz-Kühler lässt sich weiterhin nicht lösen. Was soll ich tun?
(Backplate btw auch schon ab)
Dabei halte ich mich an http://www.tomshardware.de/r9-290-accelero-xtreme-iii,testberichte-241421-3.html diese Anleitung.


----------



## Schmenki (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

Nochmal kontrollieren ob wirklich alle Schreiben gelöst sind auf der Rückseite...
Ansonsten nochmal bissel mehr kraft anwenden da der Kühler doch schon sehr kräftig drauf sitzt.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Dezember 2013)

Versuch den Kühler einfach mal vorsichtig  seitlich zu drehen,  also GraKa nach links,  Kühler nach rechts. 
Falls das klappt liegt das 'Festsitzen'  daran,  das die WLP ordentlich 'klebt'.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (12. Dezember 2013)

Jaja neue WLP kann hartnäckig sein, eben wie früher wenn man auf amd umgestiegen ist 939er zb. da hat man als intel umsteiger angst um die CPU gehabt beim einklinken


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Dezember 2013)

Du solltest die Karte direkt vor der Demontage mal ordentlich aufheizen (was in diesem Fall ja kein Problem ist ).


----------



## ScyX (12. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ich auch das Problem. Da hat sich das PCB schon ein bisschen gebogen . Aber wird abgehen ohne Probleme


----------



## marclnrw (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, sorry dass ich den Thread noch mal hochholen muss.

Ich finde keine Lieferbaren Kühlkörper mehr zum Nachrüsten für die SPAWAS und Rams.

Habe einen gebrauchten Xtreme3 für meine 290X ergattert und würde gene auch die RAMS und Spannungswandler ausreichend kühlen.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

MFG


----------

